# New TJET tires



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Guys ,
since i got in a new mold FINALLY LOL i thought i would pop a few tires now instead of waiting till i got to Florida. I didn't have my normal setup to do everything but made due with odds and ends. Below is some results of that effort. 1st pic shows side views of a stock TJET tire in .350 OD , a NEW tire for Mopar MTN modifieds in .350 OD and the 3rd tire is a Tuffy also in .350 OD . The next 2 pics show a size comparison of the new lower tires VS the traditional sized tires in the Tuffy pic #2 and stock skinny pic #3. I will have these and 3 other NEW lower sizes of other TJET tires like INDY's and something special coming available after i get settled in FLA. Balls Out HO

Enjoy , Bear:wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Mmmmm!!! Vanilla donuts!!! Look good Bear!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

*Bearsox coming to Florida*

When you get settled in Florida, please consider racing with us: www.flhopra.com. We would love to have you race with us. The current season ends next month and the new season starts in September. Call me or email me with any questions.

Leo Belleville
FL HOPRA Director
407-498-0297
[email protected]


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Hmmm..*

I am liking the Tuffy tires in .350....
Please keep us posted..

Scott


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Mmmmm!!! Vanilla donuts!!! Look good Bear!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


LOL yer not a cop are ya ? You seem awfully excited here when you mentioned donuts ! Actually like i said i had to do some improve and had nothing to colorize them with in the end. 

Bear :wave:


----------



## slotbubba (Jan 28, 2010)

Great news, just too bad Mopar Mtn. is history.

They will be WELL accepted!

Bubba


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

slotcar58 said:


> When you get settled in Florida, please consider racing with us: www.flhopra.com. We would love to have you race with us. The current season ends next month and the new season starts in September. Call me or email me with any questions.
> 
> Leo Belleville
> FL HOPRA Director
> ...


thanks Leo i just broke out a card and jotted down your info. I know Terry already and have more or less helped him and my pal Slade Brown hook up for a few projects via Ron and Riggen Industries. I will get in touch once i settle and the honey do list subsides LOL .

Bear :wave:


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

noddaz said:


> I am liking the Tuffy tires in .350....
> Please keep us posted..
> 
> Scott


Thanks Scott ! I betting you'll find atleast one of the suprises very intriging as well.

Bear :wave:


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

slotbubba said:


> Great news, just too bad Mopar Mtn. is history.
> 
> They will be WELL accepted!
> 
> Bubba


Sad to say Ron Sr has decided to move the MTN so to speak. He had asked me to do a version of this tire a long while back and i kept getting machinist delays. That drove the project further and further back to the point i had to change guys for the work to and old guy. Anyway what i have now for these are prelim / test shot molds but they are fully capable of doing some production until full production versions arrive. I suspect for this tire that guys who loved the Modifieds and offset Mods that ran at Ron's and the MTN will look to continue the style. While the race at Mopar MTN may have gone the racers are still out there.

Bear :wave: Balls Out HO


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Cool Tires. Now I can make my own White Lightning's. (need white paint also)
>Tom<


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*tires*

cool new tires hope to get a few pairs and try them out and hope to get in stock at park lane hobbies soon so we can try them out park lane allways carrys your stuff please feel free to stop by and check out the huge slotcar section plenty of parts to look at. if you dont see what you need we will try to get it in for you .


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

honda27 said:


> Cool new tires hope to get a few pairs and try them out and hope to get em in stock at park lane hobbies soon so we can try them out . Park lane allways carrys your stuff please feel free to stop by and check out the huge slotcar section plenty of parts to look at. if you dont see what you need we will try to get it in for you .


*Honda , 
never to worry about me and Balls Out HO taking good care of Park Lane Hobbies as best i can ! JoAnn / Mittens is not just the owner .....she's a good friend and you guys will be the 1st to have full access to everything . I will get in to see ya's shortly to restock and say my goodbye's before hitting the road for FLA. I will call shortly to discuss with Mittens the stuff regarding my website as well .

Later , Bear :wave: *


----------

